# Introducing...................... My new Addition, Odie :D **PIC Heavy**



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Alright so as many of you know I have been waiting for like EVER to go pick Odie up from Stacia, well it finally happened, I got to get him this past weekend. Loretta was kind enough to bring him down for me  He is the bestest puppy ever, super smart and is doing so well, he adjusted to my life right away, he loved my nieces and is great with even little kids. He is great in his crate and is a hugger like me, he was totally destined to be mine  THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Much Stacia and Scott, I am truely grateful for this little guy 
p.s. yes this is the litter mate to YAHHOO's Lucy 

Without further ado, here is Rampage's Odens' Prophecy aka Odie 
















This is Loretta's pup, Hero, who is 2 days older than Odie, lol - 









He had his first play date as well, he got to meet my friend Jim and his GoldenDoodle, Bare  The boys totally hit it off and my friend loved him, said he looked like Yoda, lmaooo.








hahaha bare looks like a blur here, is all that hair  - 

























Then Odie found Bare's stash of toys and knuckle bones, omg he had to much fun with the bones 









































Crashed out in Jim's lap, lol - 
























Going potty like a big boy  - 









And my oldest niece, Maxine, took theseon her cell phone, omg he loved my nieces 

































Ok enjoy, more pics to come.


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

OMG i love him,, congrates on ur new addition. Love the forst pic of him he's smiling


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He is so cute girl.I don't think I'll ever get tired of seeing pics of him.I'm so glad he's fitting right in with you.:hug:


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

What a little stud he is! Makes me want to get a puppy..... :roll:

Another congrats to you Tye girl, he is a good looking little dude! :clap:


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh, I'm so glad I'm at work right now 'cause on my home computer I can't ever see your pictures.

That boy is all legs! LOL I absolutely love the one of him sitting on the red carpet. SOOOOOOO cute!! =)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG he's so super cute Tye (hugs)


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

He's super cute Tye!!

I'm looking forward to seeing him grow


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

What a little doll baby! I love his name


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

YAY!!! Congrats Tye!! You are the perfect couple.  He's wicked cute and I am completely jealous. I'm looking forward to watching him grow up.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I heart odie he is the perfect pup for you. Can't wait to watch him grow


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

actually going potty like a little boy.. lol.. big boys hike their leg


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very very cute! That goldendoodle looks like a sheep dog lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

apbt2010 said:


> OMG i love him,, congrates on ur new addition. Love the forst pic of him he's smiling


 Thanks girl, he does smile, i am trying to teach him to do it on command lol



dixieland said:


> He is so cute girl.I don't think I'll ever get tired of seeing pics of him.I'm so glad he's fitting right in with you.:hug:


Hugs back and yes he fit in perfectly, like he was never at Stacia's, lol. He's so well adjusted and I love that 



DMTWI said:


> What a little stud he is! Makes me want to get a puppy..... :roll:
> 
> Another congrats to you Tye girl, he is a good looking little dude! :clap:


Chewee needs a friend Davo, and I think he is adorable for sure 



Luvum said:


> Oh, I'm so glad I'm at work right now 'cause on my home computer I can't ever see your pictures.
> 
> That boy is all legs! LOL I absolutely love the one of him sitting on the red carpet. SOOOOOOO cute!! =)


Oh I'm glad you got to see them, and yes he is all legs, he looks like me  hahaha, that pic of him is my fave for sure  Thanks girl Hugs



kg420 said:


> OMG he's so super cute Tye (hugs)


Hugs back Krystal, wait til you get to meet him 



Eric said:


> He's super cute Tye!!
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing him grow


Thanks Eric, I swear he is bigger today than when I got him the over the weekend 



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> What a little doll baby! I love his name


Thank you, I had to think for about 2 minutes for that name, it totally suits him, since his grandad on top and bottom is Oden 



EckoMac said:


> YAY!!! Congrats Tye!! You are the perfect couple.  He's wicked cute and I am completely jealous. I'm looking forward to watching him grow up.


awww girl, you will get that other pup soon, show your girl pics of Odie  And I promise there will be lots of pics 



Sadie said:


> I heart odie he is the perfect pup for you. Can't wait to watch him grow


 Me too Sadie, I think he is perfect and we go great together 



cEElint said:


> actually going potty like a little boy.. lol.. big boys hike their leg


hahaha he is only 3 1/2 months old Clint so he is being a big boy  But yeah you're right. 



American_Pit13 said:


> Very very cute! That goldendoodle looks like a sheep dog lol.


lol Holly, I call him the Shaggy Dog all the time. Bare is awesome and Odie just loved him.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

congrats Tye he is adorable!!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahaha he is only 3 1/2 months old Clint so he is being a big boy  But yeah you're right.


its ok.. i've only seen Diesel hike his leg twice.. he's a year old


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

How adorable, you must be siked!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> congrats Tye he is adorable!!!


awww Thanks Gaa, he really is a total sweetie 



cEElint said:


> its ok.. i've only seen Diesel hike his leg twice.. he's a year old


hahaha it comes with age, lol 



~StangChick~ said:


> How adorable, you must be siked!


I am you have no idea, I been waiting on this guy for three months now  Hugs


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Aww great pictures!!! The smiling is a trait with the colby dogs...lol Both his parents smile and I've seen alot of smiles in this litter..lol I keep trying to get one of Siden smiling especially since he smiles bigger on one side then the other..lol

I'm sooo glad you are happy with him!! I always get so nervous before they go to their new homes, I always hope that the match is perfect!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Stacia, we were meant to be I'm tellin you. Now if I can just get him to not run from me when he knows he is in trouble  hahaha yep already been in trouble for chewin on things. And I love the fact that he smiles, I will for sure have to get a pic of it  You and Scott did good pickin him out for me and I did good knowing he was the one I wanted from day one  Thanks again girl, I really will tell you that for awhile


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LadyRampage said:


> Aww great pictures!!! The smiling is a trait with the colby dogs...lol Both his parents smile and I've seen alot of smiles in this litter..lol I keep trying to get one of Siden smiling especially since he smiles bigger on one side then the other..lol
> 
> I'm sooo glad you are happy with him!! I always get so nervous before they go to their new homes, I always hope that the match is perfect!!


It's funny how little traits like these can be passed along. I remember Tom Garner talking about his dogs having the Rock Trait !!! some of them would walk around carrying a big rock in their mouths! That is way too funny but also cool to see these little traits passed along in the offspring generation after generation!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have to agree Sadie, is cool to see what comes int he family gene pool


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! He's such a cutie!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Freddie, I am super duper happy with him


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Aww adorable! I love himm haha I like the one where he's just sitting..reminds me so much of Loki as a pup.



cEElint said:


> its ok.. i've only seen Diesel hike his leg twice.. he's a year old


Lo is the same! only when he's marking something has he ever hiked his leg and that's been only a couple times...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww such a cutie!! Just wanna squeeze him!! I love the one where he is sitting so handsome!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh my Freaking Goodness he is a charmer. You are so lucky Tye!!! and I am soooooohappy for you. Oden is super cute and I cant wait to hear about all the great and wonderful things you two are going to do.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Tye he is handsome lil dude. I can't wait to see him in person, i think we will be good friends Odie and me.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice pup Tye:clap:

BTW, don't cover that blade with your shirt that you have stealthed in your right pocket.
You could get charged with carrying a concealed weapon, LOL.:hammer:


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Too cute!!!

Traits are funny. My first APBT got something off her father. She would pick something up and run around the house making stupid noises half woofing/oooooooing when she was excited. All the pups from the litter done this.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awwwwww TYEEEE i totally <3 him!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Loke-a-doke said:


> Aww adorable! I love himm haha I like the one where he's just sitting..reminds me so much of Loki as a pup.
> 
> Lo is the same! only when he's marking something has he ever hiked his leg and that's been only a couple times...


He sits like that all the time girl. He is so awesome  THanks so much 



ames said:


> awwww such a cutie!! Just wanna squeeze him!! I love the one where he is sitting so handsome!!! Thanks for sharing


Thank you so much Amy, he sure is a doll for sure and I lubs him already 



MY MIKADO said:


> Oh my Freaking Goodness he is a charmer. You are so lucky Tye!!! and I am soooooohappy for you. Oden is super cute and I cant wait to hear about all the great and wonderful things you two are going to do.


He is Sharon, he totally is the bestest. I can't wait to see what he can do for me, and I mean that in such a good way, he is gonna be a total super star  Hugs



Rudy4747 said:


> Tye he is handsome lil dude. I can't wait to see him in person, i think we will be good friends Odie and me.


I think you guys will be great freinds for sure, he is an awesome guy. Thanks Rudy 



Eagle said:


> Nice pup Tye:clap:
> 
> BTW, don't cover that blade with your shirt that you have stealthed in your right pocket.
> You could get charged with carrying a concealed weapon, LOL.:hammer:


hahahah Eagle, no way, it (the blade) has to be longer than my palm to be considered illegal  You are the second person to ever notice that. And thank you I am super happy with him.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Super cute! million grats to you Tye!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks girl, he is such a great little guy  HUgs


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Great pics. He's a very handsome little guy.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww thanks DOug, he is so awesome, I hope he looks as good as Earl when he grows up, lol.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I need mooore pics of the handsome lil' devil.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What a sweetie! congrats on getting him!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

RileyRoo said:


> I need mooore pics of the handsome lil' devil.


lol Roo, I will get some this weekend for sure. He is a little devil for sure 



performanceknls said:


> What a sweetie! congrats on getting him!


Thanks so much Lisa, what an awesome b-day present huh


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol Roo, I will get some this weekend for sure. He is a little devil for sure
> woot! When I get home from shopping for my house I expect to see puppy pics!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol girl, ok ok I will see bout gettin some tomorrow for sure  He is a total pistol and puts everything in his mouth  But he's sooooo awesome, I lubs him and Stacia is there whenever I need her which makes it even better


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Such a littler cutie! I love his colors too.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he is adorable Tye congrats.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Celestial88 said:


> Such a littler cutie! I love his colors too.


hehehe thanks girl, I love his two face  He is just so smart.



angelbaby said:


> he is adorable Tye congrats.


Thanks Angel, I am super super happy with him


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted by LadyRampage
> Aww great pictures!!! The smiling is a trait with the colby dogs...lol Both his parents smile and I've seen alot of smiles in this litter..lol upruns_I was noticing that in all your pics, all smiles, Fh)_I keep trying to get one of Siden smiling especially since he smiles bigger on one side then the other..lol
> 
> I'm sooo glad you are happy with him!! I always get so nervous before they go to their new homes, I always hope that the match is perfect!!





Sadie said:


> It's funny how little traits like these can be passed along. I remember Tom Garner talking about his dogs having the Rock Trait !!! some of them would walk around carrying a big rock in their mouths!upruns:_(I've some of those too! LOL,Fh)_ That is way too funny but also cool to see these little traits passed along in the offspring generation after generation!


Yep yep ^^^

CONGRATULATIONS!!!~ You must be very proud..finally your pure colby dog. up:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Stan you have NOOOOO idea how happy I am with this little guy. One of my dreams has come true and just in time for my b-day. I am also so happy cause Stacia is there anytime I need her for any questions about him. Hugs thanks so much


----------

